# Aktuelles Jahr



## MechanU (18. März 2009)

hi, welche Möglichkeit gibt es, das aktuelle Jahr in eine int variable zu speichern?

Hätte es so pribiert:

```
Date date = new Date();
date.getYear();
```

Das funktioniert leider nicht.
bitte um schnelle antwort

mfg


----------



## Oliver Gierke (18. März 2009)

Mit JodaTime schon  Google ist schnell 

REINHAUN!


----------



## zeja (18. März 2009)

Ohne Jodatime gehts mit GregorianCalendar. Die API hat ein ziemlich langes Beispiel welches das vorgehen zeigt.


----------



## Oliver Gierke (18. März 2009)

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie man jemandem raten kann, das wohl mieseste Stück Java API was es je gegeben hat, zu nutzen .

REINHAUN!


----------

